# erste schnitt versuche



## wuugi83 (31. Dez. 2012)

hier mal die ersten versuche 
also auf einmal bekommt man sie nicht perfekt hin denke da an 2 bis 3 jahre immer wieder bescheiden .... habe noch 2 3 versuch objekte die bei nicht gelingen entfernt werden ....
hat wer erfahrung damit was zu beachten ist oder sonst anregungen oder tipps ?


----------



## troll20 (1. Jan. 2013)

*AW: erste schnitt versuche*

Hi wuugi, 

ein gesundes neues Jahr wünsch ich dir.
Da hast du ja wieder ein interessantes Projekt begonnen 
Kenn mich leider nicht wirklich mit Bonsai aus, habe aber immer wieder gehört das auch die Wurzeln beschnitten werden. Ob dies nur bei den Topf - Bonsai erforderlich ist oder auch bei der freiland Version 
Andererseits werden Thuja und co. auch nur der Kopf rasiert. 

Ich habe auch noch einige Zwergkoniferen bei denen ein kleiner Nachschnitt erforderlich wird, bin gespannt was die anderen dazu sagen.

mfg René


----------



## jolantha (5. Jan. 2013)

*AW: erste schnitt versuche*

Wuugi,
hab letztes Jahr eine 2,50 hohe Thuja malträtiert ( beschnitten ), sieht jetzt aus, wie ein gerupftes Huhn.
Im Frühjahr mach ich dann weiter.
Danach gibts vielleicht ein Bild .


----------



## Moonlight (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: erste schnitt versuche*

Hallöchen,

ich klinke mich hier einfach mal mit ein 

Gestern vormittag habe ich 2 "kleine" Thujas erstanden und mich an der Ersten auch schon mal versucht.

 

Die fertigen sogenannten "Pon-Pon-Bäumchen" sind mir einfach zu teuer. Also habe ich mir gedacht, ich versuche es mal selbst. Wenn das Bäumchen nun eingeht ärgere ich mich wenigstens nicht schwarz ...

Und das ist draus geworden ...

    

Bis das nach was aussieht wird es sicher Jahre dauern ... aber ich habe Zeit ... ich kann warten 

@ Jo,

wie sieht denn Dein "gerupftes Huhn" mittlerweile aus? Zeich mal ... 


Mandy


----------



## jolantha (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: erste schnitt versuche*

Mandy, ich mach nachher mal ein Bild. 
Bei Deinem würde ich ringsherum die Spitzen einkürzen , dann bekommt er nämlich Nachschub von 
innen.


----------



## Moonlight (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: erste schnitt versuche*

Hey Jo,

hmmm, wenn Du innen schreibst, meinst Du dann die "Kugeln" an den Enden?
Die Zweige sollen kahl bleiben ...

So ähnlich soll er mal aussehen http://www.quoka.de/pflanzen-garten/pflanzen/c1660a112454227/lebensbaum-thuja-ponpon-gross.html ... nur nicht so hoch ... glaube ich.
Aber ich denke das wird die Zeit zeigen ...

Mandy


----------



## jolantha (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: erste schnitt versuche*

Ja, Mandy, Deine Enden werden dann dichter und eher zu Kugeln, wenn man die Spitzen einkürzt !


----------



## Moonlight (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: erste schnitt versuche*

Okay Jo, 

vielen lieben Dank ... werde ich dann gleich machen 


Mandy


----------



## jolantha (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: erste schnitt versuche*

Hallo Mandy,
vor lauter Bäume ringsherum kann man fast nichts erkennen 
Habe dieses Jahr noch nicht neu beschnitten, kommt aber noch


----------



## Moonlight (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: erste schnitt versuche*

Hey Jo,

aber man kann erkennen was es mal werden soll.
Sieht doch gut aus ... mach weiter ... dann wird das Bäumchen (kann man überhaupt noch Bäumchen dazu sagen ?) echt schick.

Wie groß ist denn die Thuja? Sieht ja aus wie 2m ...

Hab die Spitzen gekürzt ... nun warte ich ab 


Mandy


----------



## jolantha (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: erste schnitt versuche*

Mandy, 
2,50m sind es , ist vor 16 Jahren beim Pflanzen unserer Hecke über gewesen, und sollte dann  mal 
als Ersatz dienen, wenn mal einer eingeht. Is aber nich !!


----------



## Moonlight (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: erste schnitt versuche*

Stell ich mir gerade bildlich vor ...

Jo steht auf der Leiter und beschnippelt ihre Pon-Pons ... 

Mandy


----------



## jolantha (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: erste schnitt versuche*

Halloooooo, Du kleine ------- ( ich sags nicht !! )  , 
mit meinen stolzen 158 cm Größe stehe ich wirklich fast auf der höchsten Stufe meiner
Trittleiter, und das, obwohl ich Höhenangst habe . Ab der 3.ten Stufe geht das Geschlottere schon los 
Aber wenn ich Dir dann meine frisch geschnittenen Pon-Pons zeige, wirst Du nämlich
richtig neidisch werden , so !!


----------



## Moonlight (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: erste schnitt versuche*



jolantha schrieb:


> ... obwohl ich Höhenangst habe ... Ab der 3.ten Stufe geht das Geschlottere schon los



Deshalb wird mein Bäumchen auch nicht 2,50m hoch werden ... geht mir nämlich genauso 



jolantha schrieb:


> Aber wenn ich Dir dann meine frisch geschnittenen Pon-Pons zeige, wirst Du nämlich richtig neidisch werden , so !!



Meinste?! Na dann los ... erst schlottern und wenn fertig, dann zeigen 
Und dann entscheiden wir weiter 


Mandy


----------



## bowo (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: erste schnitt versuche*

Moin,
ich möchte sowas demnächst auch mal mit einem "übrig gebliebenen" Heckenstrauch probieren. 
Meine Frage dazu: habt ihr den Haupttrieb (den obersten Spross, quasi) abgeschnitten?

Gruß Bowo


----------



## Moonlight (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: erste schnitt versuche*

Kommt darauf an, wie der Strauch mal aussehen soll.

Bei mir wäre das kontraproduktiv 

Mandy


----------



## bowo (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: erste schnitt versuche*

Hmmm...das stimmt wohl, also der Busch ist jetzt knapp 2m groß und steht direkt an der Terasse.
Größer soll er nicht werden, eher kleiner 

Eigentlich sollte er komplett entfernt werden, aber ich
wollte den nun lieber oben einkürzen und in Richtung Pom-Pom schneiden.
(in diesem Forum kommt man aber auch auf Ideen)

Er ist vom Typ "Hecke" 

Werde demnächst mal Bilder posten.
Aber im Prinzip sollte doch mehr Energie in die Püschel gehen, wenn der Spitzentrieb ab ist, oder?


----------



## Moonlight (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: erste schnitt versuche*

Na bei der Höhe sollteste die Spitze sicher kappen ...
Aber ich bin da auch noch gaaanz frisch und habe keine Erfahrung mit der ganzen Schnippelei

Mach mal morgen ein Bild und schieb es rein ... dann gibts sicher noch mehr Antworten.
Man muß den Busch sehen und dann fühlen wie er mal aussehen soll ... (oh Gott ... fühlen  ... ich bin reif für die Klapse)


Mandy


----------



## jolantha (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: erste schnitt versuche*

Hallo Bowo,
Gaaaanz einfach , Spitze ab !!  Dann ist erst mal Schluß mit Höhenwachstum . 
Wie heißt denn Dein Busch ??  Ist er __ Immergrün ?
Willst Du kugelförmig ? Quadratisch ? ( geht auch ) Zylindrisch ? Kegelförmig ? 
Bitte Bilder !!

Hallo  Mandy ----  ich besuch dich auch mal in der Klapse  .:smoki


----------



## Moonlight (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: erste schnitt versuche*

Danke Jo ... lieb von Dir  

Aber sei mal ehrlich, so ganz Unrecht hab ich nicht. Man schaut eine Pflanze an und hat im Gefühl wie die mal aussehen soll ...
Oder nicht? 

So ganz pauschal würde ich nicht sagen "Spitze ab". Vielleicht kann man die Spitze ja auch seitlich biegen und das Aussehen und Höhenwachstum des Busches so verändern.

Aber dazu müßte man den Busch sehen ...


Mandy


----------



## jolantha (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: erste schnitt versuche*

Hallo Mandy, 
dann müßtest Du die Spitze aber " drahten " , und dann in die Richtung lenken, wo Du sie
hinhaben willst . 
Wie Du schon bemerkt hast, kommt immer auf den Busch / Baum an


----------



## andreas w. (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: erste schnitt versuche*



Moonlight schrieb:


> Stell ich mir gerade bildlich vor ...
> 
> Jo steht auf der Leiter und beschnippelt ihre Pon-Pons ...
> 
> Mandy



ääääähh..... wie darf ich mir denn das vorstellen  ...beschnippelt ihre Pon-Pons .....lala1lala1lala1 
Klingt auf jeden Fall nicht zweifelsfrei jugendfrei


----------



## jolantha (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: erste schnitt versuche*

*Typisch Mann *


----------



## Moonlight (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: erste schnitt versuche*

Hey Jo,

na sicher müßte die Spitze dann gedrahtet werden ... aber ich stell mir das dann im Ergebnis echt schön vor ...


Mandy


----------



## andreas w. (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: erste schnitt versuche*



jolantha schrieb:


> *Typisch Mann *



 Danke


----------



## Moonlight (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: erste schnitt versuche*

Tja Andreas ...

das war wohl ein Fettnäppfchen 

Mandy


----------



## andreas w. (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: erste schnitt versuche*

Jesssss - und ich fand´s mal gut  Den konnte ich nicht ablehnen.


----------

